

More Microsoft Stores - poissonpie
http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-to-open-75-new-retail-stores-in-next-3-years/

======
smashing
I don't understand this. Computers with Microsoft Windows installed can be
bought in every city in the United States. They are so far ahead on the
General Purpose computer install base it can still be considered legally a
monopoly. I do all my development and work on a Mac, and I OWN A WINDOWS
COMPUTER.

~~~
silencio
If the store near me that just opened is any indication (I still haven't gone
in though), they also promote other Microsoft products like the Xbox 360 and
smartphones running Windows Phone 7. I think Microsoft is trying to attempt to
provide a better buying experience (compared to retailers like Best Buy) and
in-person customer support a la Apple's Genius Bar. Just the store looks a lot
more appealing to visit than my local Best Buy.

Funny enough, there are Apple, Sony, and Microsoft stores separated by a
couple other stores from each other in the same mall near me (Westfield
Century City). They're all overflowing with employees, but the only one that
ever seems to have a crowd of potential customers around is Apple. Even
despite the kinda cramped, dark, enclosed space it's in compared to the Sony
and Microsoft stores.

------
danbonds
Still trying to catch up with Apple then.

